

Ask HN: Any hackers in Hong Kong? - lefstathiou

Hey Everyone,<p>In Hong Kong by myself for about a week and would love to meet up with some Hackers if any of you are around. Shoot me an email (lefstathiou@gmail.com) or call 852-6807-1354<p>Best,<p>Leo
======
lostintech
Hi, i am living currently in Shenzhen, the city bordering with Hong Kong.
Would you like to visit China ? where are you from ?you will need a visa

~~~
lefstathiou
Hey,

Sorry for late reply. What's your number or email so we can discuss details.

lefstathiou@gmail.com cell in hong kong: 852-6807-1354

